# Taurus Mil PT145 Pro



## Devilhorse (Sep 26, 2008)

How are yall doin, haven't posted in a Long Time, bought Her about a week ago, went to the Huntin Club Range today, Lord what a Sweet Shooter, She likes anything that comes Her way...only Problem is if you have Large hands, keep your cottonpicken Thumb away from the Mag release, could have been designed better, but dats Ok...Excellent CCW....


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

I just got a 3rd gen PT145 Millennium Pro (10+1) as I love my PT745 Millennium Pro (6+1). Each has 450+ rounds through them and are 100%. Both shoot 1 inch groups at 30 feet.
Had a Kimber, Star-PD, Colt Officers and a Colt Defender, but they just didn't match the weight, accuracy, reliability, concealability, etc., of the PT145PRO.
My wife can shoot either with her tiny hands and is good to a 6 inch group at 30 feet.
My large (thick) hands fit well on the smaller grips of each.
Oddly, it is difficult for me to tell them apart when shooting. [??]

It is not a competition type sidearm, but in my 40 year search for the* 'Perfect' CCW*, I have found it in the Millennium PT145 PRO.
Too bad they weren't around during my 24 years in LE. It would have been the perfect off-duty carry at 10+1 and 22.5 ozs. and so thin.

I am partial to the .45acp, though. 
Some don't like the Heinie sights, but I've been "Front Sight" trained for half my life, so no problem for me.
There are regular 3 dot sites available for those who prefer them [one of the Sig models?].
I also love the 'no load' trigger, which onlt offers resistance when its ready to 'squeeze', PERFECT !

Like all quality semis, they need 200+ rounds through them to be 'broke-in'... you'll see the wear marks that give that perfect fit.
Don't tell Taurus, but I'd pay $1200.00 for the thing before I'd go back to any of the others.
First time I've ever owned 2 of the same sidearms. [that wouldn't make sense, to some]


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I also have a PT145 and a 24/7 C .45. Both are sweet pistols and great CCW's.


----------

